# Meet my Flemish Giant and my Lionhead



## Must_Love_Pets (May 5, 2011)

Hello,



New to the forum here and would like to share pictures of my 16 week old Flemish Giant and my 6 1/2 week old Lionhead. I showed bunnies in 4H when I was young and am now 37 and getting back into it. Thanks to my niece who is following in her mom and aunties footsteps. What a great hobby to share with my niece.

This Thor, my 16 week old Steel Gray Buck. He was 14 weeks in these pictures



















This is Guiness, my 6 1/2 week old Lionhead.


















I love them both very much!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2011)

Both are very cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2011)

Great looking buns, I love flemish giants.


----------



## Nevaeh (May 22, 2011)

aw, they are both very cute  I am so in love with the flemish giant breed. They are such sweeties, my flemmie is the sweetest rabbit I have ever had.


----------



## MILU (May 23, 2011)

They look great, seem like lots of fun! How do they get along with the kitties?


----------



## LopEaredElf (Jul 10, 2011)

Gorgeous bunnies you have! The both of them are very cute.


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 19, 2011)

I love lionheads! yours is adorable. ^_^


----------



## Tessa (Sep 22, 2011)

Super Cute Buns!!!!!


----------



## mmfh (Sep 23, 2011)

Omg ur lionhead reminds me of fizwig in the dark crystal, toooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 12, 2011)

Awe! They are adorable. Love the lionhead. MY girl Ziva just had 5 lionhead kits this morning.  Congrats on the new buns


----------

